

A Day in the Life of a Stolen Healthcare Record - Albuca
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/04/a-day-in-the-life-of-a-stolen-healthcare-record/

======
joshstrange
It really annoys me that in this day and age there is no system that exists
that allows ME to be in control of MY medical data which I can give access to
on a per-physician basis (think FB/Google permissions). Apple Health is a step
in the right direction (though even as a fanboy I hate that it's Apple-only)
and I love how I can share that data back out on a per-app basis.

I personally love the graphs/stats that I can pull from this data all being in
one place and I'd love to have the same for ALL my medical records so that
when I got to a new doctor I can easily give them all my records.

~~~
andygates
The problem with that is managing the granularity: you'd need to also grant
access to the clinician's administrators, clinical coders, some administrative
pipeline...

------
ccvannorman
Won't someone please give me Secure, Private health care records controlled by
Me and not the hospital, and retroactively apply this to all my records to
date?

How do I even GET my healthcare record? I'd pay $500-1000 for this, easily.
And I'm POOR.

~~~
tumba
Your healthcare record does not exist as an entity anywhere; it is an amalgam
of all the records different physicians and medical service providers have on
you. It is not uncommon to need to gather all these records if, for example,
you go to a research hospital for treatment.

The only practical method today is to keep your records yourself as they
accumulate. When you see a doctor, ask for a copy of his consultation notes.
If any tests are done, ask for copies of the full results. If you have imaging
done, request a copy. Most medical imaging facilities can provide CD-ROMs with
files in standard formats or that come packaged with viewing software.

Most importantly, make your own notes on what has transpired and what the
doctor said.

If you ever do request all your records, you will discover that many
physicians keep TERRIBLE notes. Sometimes the only record of a consultation is
a hand-written form containing a few impressions and notes on vital signs.
Thankfully, this is becoming less common, but even doctors that have
implemented an electronic health record system that forces them to enter
standard consultation records don't always put the full depth of the
discussion you had in those records. It will also often be difficult to
reconstruct start and stop dates for medications unless you keep track of that
yourself.

